# Time to ban certain member/s



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think the time has come for anyone who takes offence to certain behaviour on this forum to stand up and be counted. For all the people who have been abused, ridiculed and offended - let's send a clear message to the forum admin that anyone behaving like this is no longer welcome in this community.

Certain individuals have a LONG history of causing offence, and some recent comments (thread quarantined by mods) were aimed at causing offence to anyone British. That's motivated by prejudice of nationality (essentially, racism). This forum has ignored and condoned this type of behaviour for long enough. Simply deleting the comments (on the rare occasions the mods deem it necessary) but allowing the individual/s to continue to post on the forum is simply reinforcing their behaviour - some of whom have already stated that :

"nobody cares what anybody posts on this forum, thats why I'm still here" (still looking for the thread) and 
"i don't care what the forum rules are" :
viewtopic.phpf=30&t=300215&p=2408893&hilit=+care#p2408893)
"I'm here to annoy c.-nts like you" : 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=297809&p=2397913&hilit=+posts#p2397913

Recent comment about crashing a plane into the houses of parliament were diabolical, posted 2 days after the anniversary of 9/11 ! And coming from someone who persistently advocates flouting the laws of this county. (multiple forum links available)
Posting such comments on a forum is actually illegal. The forum owners and admin, who have not taken action for more than 10 days at this point - could be held legally liable for permitting the comments.

The comment is here : 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=456537&p=3239841#p3239841

A screenshot, should the mods remove or quarantine the thread. 
View attachment kaz comments1.tiff


I believe that this time - as many members as possible should be allowed to witness these actions before they are deleted and therefore - if the thread and/or the screen capture above is removed - I will make them available outside of the site.

There is a website for anonymously reporting "chat forums with postings calling for people to commit acts of terrorism or violent extremism" here :
https://www.gov.uk/report-extremism#before-you-start


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I havent have any issues with him, but yea agree with you that keyboard warriors should be treated correctly and bad behaviour shouldnt be allowed to continue....

.....I'm sure if you were in the street and someone heard you saying that you should crash a plane into the houses of parliament would certainly get some police attention....

....dont know the guy but could be seen as a class A douchebag *wags my finger*

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Burn him then post copies of his messages to the police.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

So you won't be sending him a Christmas card then.

I seriously think you got way toooooooo much time on your hands.

If Kaz is being a twat (which he has in the past) he will get warned or banned by the mods.

Contact John h or Paul (ikon) with your complaints they will look at them and they will act, they did for me and they will for you.

As for the website reporting acts of terrorism..... you really think he's serious?

When this thread gets pulled its because this is a personal attack and that's against the flame rules


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You never wanted Kprincess/Muxleys actions swept under the carpet - not when it was racism about your family. Now that someone is standing up to racism, you're standing in the way. Poor form Jamman.

And if you think it's ok to incite mass murder, or joke about it - shame on you too.

"Calling for people to commit acts of terrorism or violent extremism" on a forum is illegal. Period.

Just admit that you are posting here because you support him as he hasn't dared to question you - whereas I have. Every time I've posted about him, you've tried to misdirect the topic by smearing my character.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> As for the website reporting acts of terrorism..... you really think he's serious?


Just a wee buy hypocritical James, you were all over me like a flys on shit when I made a non serious comment about a certain insurance claim.

It doesn't matter if he is serious or not you can't say that sort of thing, if I went into the street and started saying it the old bill would have me in the back of a car no problem, forums are public places also, as was pointed out to myself.

It's not just trolling with kaz, is it though. You yourself have condemned racism in all it's forms, and quite right you are. So why should your old pal muxley be banned for it but not kaz, who has many times posted racially aggravating comments. One very recently where he was mocking the way we receive immigrants into the UK. Laughing at how he as a foreigner has more rights than the indigenous population.

He also bragged about having a British couple prosecuted for telling him " to go back to where he was from" I agree this is totally wrong but seeing how he deliberately tries to rile people on here into these sort of exchanges, I find it difficult to believe he wasn't partly to blame.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> You never wanted Kprincess/Muxleys actions swept under the carpet - not when it was racism about your family. Now that someone is standing up to racism, you're standing in the way. Poor form Jamman.
> 
> And if you think it's ok to incite mass murder, or joke about it - shame on you too.
> 
> ...


Did you even read my post where am I trying to fucking misdirect the thread or smear your character?

I said contact John or Paul and they will sort it.

As for supporting Kaz because he hasn't dared question me whereas you have..... WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU GOING ON ABOUT?

PS yes Brian I agree with some of your points


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

jamman said:


> When this thread gets pulled its because this is a personal attack and that's against the flame rules


Amended to comply with forum rules.

You ARE STILL trying to misdirect the topic of this thread Jamman. This is not the place to discuss where you have tried to cast aspersions on my character in order to deflect from the real issue. This is where you should do that : viewtopic.php?f=30&t=467890


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sighs heavily....... :roll

You put 2 and 2 together and make about 47


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Just a wee buy hypocritical James


Owned. The End.

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a wee buy hypocritical James
> ...


Bit, bit, bloody autocorect. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Brian dont go off topic!!!! lol 

J
xx


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Must say his comment about crashing the aircraft on the houses of parliament was a bad show.I normally ignore posts that are a bit close to the bone as you get people whether on the internet or in real life who will do it to get a reaction.I and a few others on here have been constantly bashed by a few for being police officers we might have bitten back but at the end of the day its life and it takes all sorts my resp once was to exile myself from the forum and only really showed my face again when I added the mk2 to my collection I have always believed you should speak to people how you would want to be spoken to.In essence I do agree he should have been challenged re some of his comments but saying that he might have and we don't know I just think its a shame that decent people are falling out when we should be having a laugh and yes I do like the banter sometimes but the line had to drawn somewhere


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

blackpoolfc said:


> Must say his comment about crashing the aircraft on the houses of parliament was a bad show.I normally ignore posts that are a bit close to the bone as you get people whether on the internet or in real life who will do it to get a reaction.I and a few others on here have been constantly bashed by a few for being police officers we might have bitten back but at the end of the day its life and it takes all sorts my resp once was to exile myself from the forum and only really showed my face again when I added the mk2 to my collection I have always believed you should speak to people how you would want to be spoken to.In essence I do agree he should have been challenged re some of his comments but saying that he might have and we don't know I just think its a shame that decent people are falling out when we should be having a laugh and yes I do like the banter sometimes but the line had to drawn somewhere


Well said. +1


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

I will also add that his post that was quickly removed (the whole thread was removed) yesterday struck a big chord with me.

_"I know it's hard for you to live in the country where no one speaks English anymore, where people born outside the UK had more rights, where being an immigrant actually are benefit"_

I don't need to log on and see that kind of rubbish rubbed in my face. I have very strong views on the fact that all UK tax payers are having their pants pulled down day on day to fund the lives of the lazy and undeserving. Clearly the statement above was designed to poke fun at the fact that our Government are too weak to put a stop the ever increasing number of immigrants who arrive here and "deserve" financial support at the expense of the tax payer. This forum is not a playground for extreme views to be aired.

The mark has been repeatedly over stepped. I've only been around a few months and I've seen him press buttons time and time again. Its totally nonconstructive and only serves to flame with the use of subjects that are sensitive in nature.

I reacted to the quoted comment and I have to say, I'm not sorry. I only hope that he gets exactly what he deserves. Both the above comment and the comment about hijacking a plane and crashing it into the houses of parliament deserve investigation.

Its clear he has nothing positive to offer here any longer.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Everyone is allowed a certain freedom on here to express their views and have a rant or poke fun to a point. One person's joke or ironic remark may be taken seriously and cause offence however. There is a line and when that line is crossed and personal attacks are obviously made or incitement to break the law is made, the moderators step in to deal with it according to site rules - providing they see it or it is brought to their attention of course.

The first step when dealing with someone breaking the rules is to warn them not to do it again. Most people see sense and behave. If they start to do it again at some point then they get warned again. If it carries on then ultimately that individual will have their account suspended. We don't want to be accused of being too heavy handed and dull a lively forum so there is a balance to be drawn. The line has been crossed here however and a suspension has been issued.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Did you realise this is in quarantine? :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

John-H - thanks for unquarantining (is that the word ?) the thread.

I think a lot of people would like to know, how many times has this individual been warned ?
How many more times until they are banned ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hang him I say.

Not a lot of people :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

why was it quarantined? has the thread got some sort of virus? lol

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've got a virus, serious stuff, deadly superman flu :lol:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

jamman said:


> You put 2 and 2 together and make about 47


That is a quality line. :lol: I will be using it in future


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

nilanth said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > You put 2 and 2 together and make about 47
> ...


If it made you chuckle then it's all good mate.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> I've got a virus, serious stuff, deadly superman flu :lol:


superman couldnt get ill tho :/

J
xx


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a virus, serious stuff, deadly superman flu :lol:
> ...


Radiation poisoning from Kryptonite?



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OllieTT said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


I believe krypton it's is more of an allergic reaction :lol:


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

jamman said:


> OllieTT said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Sorry my bad. :-D

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Well we wouldn't want to get told off (again) would we Ollie :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## boxerscott (Sep 14, 2010)

I do not share this point of view. I alternatively suggest may be that sensitive souls who are easily offended should be banned? There are far too many pc rules governing the way we should conduct ourselves, which to be honest the average Pale face, ******, Snowflake Joe`s ( like me) do not agree with. These rules encourage and help minority groups to do their own thing, We need strength and some times a big stick is a better solution.

We need to toughen up and stop the wet nurse bollocks.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

boxerscott said:


> I do not share this point of view. I alternatively suggest may be that sensitive souls who are easily offended should be banned? There are far too many pc rules governing the way we should conduct ourselves, which to be honest the average Pale face, ******, Snowflake Joe`s ( like me) do not agree with. These rules encourage and help minority groups to do their own thing, We need strength and some times a big stick is a better solution.
> 
> We need to toughen up and stop the wet nurse bollocks.


Yeay!...well said...all the bed wetters can do one if they dont like it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

OP has too much time seriously.

Its a forum, a community - free to your own opinions surely - you probably read more insulting news. You shouldnt take anything to heart on a forum.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

boxerscott said:


> I do not share this point of view. I alternatively suggest may be that sensitive souls who are easily offended should be banned? There are far too many pc rules governing the way we should conduct ourselves, which to be honest the average Pale face, ******, Snowflake Joe`s ( like me) do not agree with. These rules encourage and help minority groups to do their own thing, We need strength and some times a big stick is a better solution.
> 
> We need to toughen up and stop the wet nurse bollocks.





ades tt 180 said:


> Yeay!...well said...all the bed wetters can do one if they dont like it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





Thorpy said:


> OP has too much time seriously.
> 
> Its a forum, a community - free to your own opinions surely - you probably read more insulting news. You shouldnt take anything to heart on a forum.


Why not just let the thread die out quietly????

The guy in question has been repeatedly warned and is now suspended so there is clearly substance to the OP's complaint.

I've not seen your names in any of the mentioned threads so you've not been directly effected by Kaz's terrorist and racist taunts along with 99% of his posts which are just flame bait.

Judging by the fact that you have an opinion here, I'd like to bet you'd have one if Kaz butted in on one of your threads??

You're entitled to you opinion of course as am I.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

On the other hand, these comments bring Kaz's posts to the attention of MORE members. Plus we all get to know who is who ..
I get the whole "freedom of speech" thing, can't wait to see the shoe on the other foot though !
Jamman has puppies every time he thinks his nemesis is back.
:lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

To the members above jumping in to defend kaz, you clearly haven't been on the receiving end of his trolling. im all for the odd wind up and im for freedom of expression but It's not just banter with him, he can quite nasty and vindictive. 
I know we should all grow thick skin but when it's constant and ppl can't post without him insulting them directly and shitting up every thread they post in it can get tiresome to say the least.

The people on here are mostly mature minded adults who all happen to have a passion for Audi TTs, you don't expect to have to put up with small minded trolls who seem pretty determined to upset as many people as possible.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thing is these guys above are either new members or don't use the site enough to see the hassle he's caused, they don't know the history and they don't even realise that Kaz doesn't even own a TT. He's constantly saying how crap they are and how much better his BMW is. He's entitled to that opinion, but you have to wonder why he comes on here to bang on about it ?
There's a theme with him - flaming, trolling, flaming, trolling .... it's all a bit of a laugh for him. It's a way for him to feel he's important. Look at all the attention he's getting.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

And this will just be giving him a bigger laugh as it's carrying on in his absence!! As mentioned above the thread should be left to die, just saving the wait I think


----------

